# Беларусь > Гродненская область > Лида >  Прогноз погоды в Лиде

## JAHolper



----------


## Алекс Красочный

Люблю прогнозы

----------


## Рогова Татьяна

Здесь уже никто давно не отвечает. Форум забросили, видимо

----------

